# Pixelfontz und der ganze Rest



## LordXtra (24. April 2002)

Salute,
ich hab mal ne allgemeine Designfrage.
Also, ich hab in meiner Navigation und in dem "blabla"-of the week pixelfonts genommen. Was meint ihr, der Hauptteil der Page, also der wirklich wissenswerte Inhalt, sollte der auch pixelfont sein? Wohl eher nicht oder? Lieber doch Verdana?
Ich weiß jan jetzt nicht ob ihr versteht was ich mein, naja, bin grad in eile, sorry.
Lord


----------



## shiver (24. April 2002)

pixelfonts sind extrem schlecht lesbar. ich würde sie nicht in der site einsetzen.. für's menü geht's gerade noch, aber ich würde verdana für die texte empfehlen.


----------



## freekazoid (24. April 2002)

heyhoi lordxtra

also ich finde pixelfonts ziemlich g€il 
nunja...kommt drauf an ob's reinpasst. zu nem dirty-style pic wie es shiver in der sig hat kannste sicherlich keine pixelfont benutzen...
ausser du hast nur n bisschen dirt (eigene meinung ;-)). 
sonst für menüs und titel aller art find ich auch die schrftart 'impact' ganz okay.


----------



## badboy (25. April 2002)

Hallo LordXtra,
bei der Schrift deines Inhalts solltest du unbedingt eine serifenlose, "flüssig lesbare" (d.h. Schrift ohne Kanten, die das Lesen erschweren) verwenden. Von Pixelschriftarten würde ich allgemein abraten, die wirken auch im Menue nich allzu doll. In nem Logo wirken oder ner Signatur wirken  die doch am besten...

...have phun


----------



## Stoik (25. April 2002)

hi,

Pixelfont hin und her, also ich sag mal so Nulldesign hat die auch genommen finde ich auch geile sache aber der nachteil ist eben das sie bei extrem hohen Auflösungen schon schlecht zu lesen sind und wenn lohnen sie sich  wohl mehr oder weniger nur wenn sie sich gut hervorheben, wenn das nicht der fall ist bekommt der user wohl dann 
einen anfall weil er die navigation nicht lesen kann bzw. den Text
da würde ich auch lieber Fonts nehmen 

-- Greez Stoik


----------



## shiver (25. April 2002)

meine auflösung pendelt immer zwischen 1280*1024 und 1600*1200, und ich krieg bei nulldesign echt n anfall, weil ich ums verrecken NIX lesen kann (pixelfonts)....

also, besser verdana, helvetica, tahoma oder so wat nehmen.


----------



## Kaprolactam (25. April 2002)

*ggg*
"Diese Seite ist optimiert für MSIE 5+ in 320x240; bei größeren Auflösungen empfiehlt sich der Einsatz der Bildschirmlupe."

Ne, im Ernst - Pixelfonts sind für Mengentext oder gar Fließtext völlig ungeeignet. Dafür braucht es eine Schriftart, die das Auge "führt" und die beim lesen nicht ermüdend wirkt. Man muß immer daran denken, daß das lesen auf dem Bildschirm sowieso anstrengend ist. Da sollte man dem Besucher dann entgegenkommen, und die Lesbarkeit so gut wie möglich gewährleisten. Also: _sans, Tahoma, Verdana.

Kapolactam


----------



## Maniacy (25. April 2002)

Also meine Lieblings-Screenschriftart ist ja immernoch Verdana 
Generell würde ich eine serifenlose Schriftart in Größe 8 empfehlen *g*  Seis jetz Verdana, Arial, Tahoma oder Helvetica *g* 
Von Pixelfonts ist bei Fließtext generell immer abzuraten, da diese ja (vorausgesetzt wir reden von HTML und nicht von Quicktime, Flash oder Pic) meist gar nicht dargestellt werden. Nimm lieber Standartfonts blabla da bissu auf der sicheren Seite aber wahrscheinlich muss ich dir das gar nicht sagen... Nimm einfach Verdana, is fetter 

MfG
Maniacy

PS: Eigentlich schonwieder ein Thread, der in ein extra Typo-Forum gehört  Oder hatte der jetzt auch nur das geringste mit Adobe Photoshop zu tun?? Neeeee... gar nix...


----------



## LordXtra (25. April 2002)

Danke dür die Antworten.
Also es sieht jetzt so aus: http://dmp.alles-online.de
Isses so oki?


----------



## t0ny (25. April 2002)

*also*

erstmal hi
bei einer auflösung von 1024*768 auf einem 17zoll-monitor und einem kopf-bildschirm-abstand von 50cm ist es nur schlecht zu lesen, jedenfalls dein logo. also das würde ich auf jedenfall größer und besser gestalten.
beim menü ist es auch teilweise schwierig, da der hintergrund schon allgemein dunkel ist; und dann noch schwarze pixelfont...
besser wäre vielleicht beim onmouse-over effekt die links besser zu unterlegen (heller).
(meine meinung)

mfg
t0ny


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. April 2002)

HILFE !!! ich bin blind oder ich brauche eine Brille:

Naja, nein ernsthaft, der Text rechts läßt sich auf 15" / 1024*768 
(ja sowas gibt es noch) kaum lesen, also würde ich einen besseren Kontrast reinbringen.

Typografisch gesehen: 4-
GFX: 2+


----------



## Maniacy (25. April 2002)

Aaaalso: 
GFX: 2+
Typo: 4+
Sooo schlimm isses auch wieder nich... nur viel zu klein... 

Tip: Bildschirmlupe


----------



## LordXtra (25. April 2002)

Na wenigstens enttäusche ich bei den gfx net.

Ne aber mal so von mir, ich fahre auf 1280x1024 und kanns echt noch gut lesen. Vielleicht braucht ihr ja wirklich ne Brille. Und abgesehen von uns gfx-freakz fährt schon so viel an Auflösung?
*verneig*
Lord


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. April 2002)

> Vielleicht braucht ihr ja wirklich ne Brille.



ja leider, eigentlich schon, *>Brille sucht*, trage Sie nur nie...

Naja, meine ehrliche Meinung, sollten alle lesen können!

(Offtopic: Beschäftige mich zum größten Teil nicht mit GFX , sondern mit Typo)


----------



## freekazoid (25. April 2002)

yo also...ich finde die site is gelungen!
würd schon fast ein kompliment aussprechen  ... nee ernsthaft: is einfach gehalten und kommt dennoch gut rüber.
good w0rk...

...um zum thema zurückzukehren:
dass pixelfonts für fliesstext nicht geeiegnet ist, ist ja eigentlich klar. denn ab auflösungen von 1600*1200 guckste echt in die röhre (wörtlich ). aber mit ner auflösung von 1280*1024 kommen die meisten pixelfonts echt gut rüber bei mir.
kommt natürlich auf den kontrast an...aber sonst würd ich meinen benutz nich zu viele verschiedene schriften (höchstens 4, und diese nicht allzu fest abwechselnd).


----------



## Kaprolactam (25. April 2002)

Also in 1600x1200 auf einem 22"-Moni ist das igittibah! Ich kann *garnix* lesen. 

Kaprolactam


----------



## LordXtra (26. April 2002)

Erst wird einem gesagt, designe für 1024x768 und was drüber geht is egal. Dann designt man drüber und alle motzen weils net aufn Moni passt. Naja, egal.
Kaprolactam, wer zur Hölle hat den schon so einen riesen Monitor?


----------



## badboy (26. April 2002)

das seh ich nich so, ich denk mal viele User nutzen immer noch eine Auflösung von 800*600. von daher würd ich das Design zurücknehmen und für diese Auflösung konzipiern. und bei der gelegenheit gleich die nenueschriftgroesse auf 10pt setzen


----------



## freekazoid (26. April 2002)

naja...800*600...is mir viel zu klein.
ich bleibe bei 1024*768 und punkt. drunter hats halt nen scrollbalken, was solls? und drüber...hmm...muss man sich was einfallen lassen. hab ich aber keine lust dazu


----------



## Stoik (26. April 2002)

naja ich hab auch nen 15zoller mit 1280x1024 oki das ist schon extrem aber ich kann damit noch arbeiten auf arbeit hab ich nen 17zoller auch mit der auflösung ich sag mal so das ist schon klein die pixelfonts aber für Copyrights oder Counter usw. sind die schon nicht schlecht die müssen sich eben nur hervorheben


----------



## freekazoid (26. April 2002)

tja...ich geh' von mindestens nem 17"er mit 1024*768 aus...
ich hab auch nen 19"er mit 1280*1024 auflösung, und die pixelfonts kommen echt gut rüber.
egal welche.


----------



## Stoik (26. April 2002)

das ist schon richtig ich sags mal so, so lange man die schrift lesen kann das man noch nicht 1mm vor der Bildröhre ist ist das doch alles noch oki, oder?


----------



## freekazoid (26. April 2002)

meine meinung


----------



## Maniacy (26. April 2002)

neeee sry das könnte ich nicht unterschreiben...
Wenn eine Page anstrengend zu lesen ist, vertreibt das die User  bzw die User haben keinen Bock, sich das alles anzugucken...

MfG
Mani


----------



## Stoik (26. April 2002)

naja noch mal zu Nulldesign also er hat das ja mehr oder weniger mal als Test gehabt er hat ein High und Low Design das ist doch richtig da kann sich jeder aussuchen was er will und hat so zwei fliegen mit einer klappe geschlagen !!!


----------



## t0ny (26. April 2002)

*hmm, da haben wohl*

einige beim website programmieren nicht aufgepasst?  
man darf nicht davon ausgehen, dass ICH es (bzw. der autor der page) es super findet, sondern wie andere es finden würden. und dass es immer noch welche mit einer 800*600 auflösung gibt, ist auch logisch. wir haben zb in der schule auch nur so eine auflösung. im privatbereich reicht mir 1024*768 völlig, denn schließlich sitze ich einen halben meter weit weg. 



> Vielleicht braucht ihr ja wirklich ne Brille.


hmm, wer so denkt, verjagt seine kundschaft, bzw die user...



> 1600x1200 auf einem 22"-Moni ist das igittibah


*lol* also ich nehme mal an, du surfst auf arbeit, denn da hat man gewöhnlicherweise so viel zoll (zb in auskünften...)



> 15zoller mit 1280x1024


naja, viel spaß beim augen versauen *fg*



> Wenn eine Page anstrengend zu lesen ist, vertreibt das die User bzw die User haben keinen Bock, sich das alles anzugucken...


genau. man muss ja auch nicht solche beepworld-mäßigen 20pts schriften haben *g* aber lesbar muss schon sein.
vorschlag: mach eine umfrage, wer es lesbar findet, dann können wir ja mal sehen, wie viele (oder wenige) die pixelfont ordentlich lesen können, ohne sich anstrengen zu müssen

ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass mir das design sehr gut gefällt, jedoch das logo am anfang überhaupt nicht.  (größe)


----------



## LordXtra (26. April 2002)

Das mit der Brille war eher ein Witz.
Das mit der Umfrage ist ne gute Idee.
Werd ich mal machen, meinst du auf der Page, oder hier?


----------



## Stoik (26. April 2002)

Achso da müssen wir jetzt gross ! schreiben und der Text muss sichtbar sein und mit 16 farben Blinken oder wie?

naja Gu Spass bei seite eine Gute Website sollte dezent gehalten sein und mit Arial oder Verdana sein und so 6-7pt grosse font.

greez Stoik


----------



## shiver (26. April 2002)

bleibt mal beim thema, kay???

und du stoik, <h1>LASS DEN SCHEISS!</h1>


----------



## Stoik (26. April 2002)

Sorry Shiver hab sie wieder klein, muss nicht sein das man das Forum Schrädert


----------



## t0ny (26. April 2002)

*ich weiß zwar nicht wen du damit*



> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *bleibt mal beim thema, kay???
> 
> und du stoik, <h1>LASS DEN SCHEISS!</h1> *



meinst, aber wenn ich 'bleibt' lese, dann klingt das so, als ob das für mehrere zutrifft. ok, es geht um *Pixelfontz und der ganze Rest*. ich kann leider nicht erkennen, wer drumherum redet, aber egal.



> Das mit der Umfrage ist ne gute Idee.
> Werd ich mal machen, meinst du auf der Page, oder hier?



also mach das doch erst mal auf deiner seite, da eh jetzt schon viele das wissen *g*
schade halt, dass sich noch kein mod zu dem thema geäußert hat, denn ich weiß nicht, ob du hier die umfrage starten darfst, wo jeder ein thread mit 'ja' oder 'nein' schreibt. 

hast du es schon mal mit 'normalen' fonts ausprobiert? sieht die hp dann nicht mehr so toll aus?

leider muss ich noch sagen, dass das alles nicht viel mit ps zu tun hat, es müsste ein font-forum geben.

mfg
t0ny


----------



## LordXtra (26. April 2002)

Wenn ich normale Fonts nehme, geht die ganze Atmosphäre drauf.


----------



## freekazoid (26. April 2002)

tipp: dann lass es!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. April 2002)

Aufgaben von Typographie und Layout

Typographie und Layout verfolgen *gleichzeitig* ein doppeltes Ziel, nämlich das der optimalen Lesbarkeit und das der ästhetischen Schönheit. Ein Text soll also gut lesbar und zugleich im ästhetischen Sinne schön sein. Bei der Gestaltung sollten die didaktisch-informationelle Absicht und das künstlerisch-gestalterische Anliegen parallel verfolgt werden, denn _ein schlecht lesbarer Text wird kaum ästhetisch schön sein_, wie umgekehrt ein schön gestaltetes Dokument, nicht nur schön, sondern auch gut lesbar sein sollte.


----------

